# 20valve turbo!!!!!



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

Anyone got any good links to swap dedicated sites. 10 valve's just not doing it for me anymore. (swap into 4k by the way.)


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (4Wdrift)*

HAHA, going to the darkside eh? 
[edit]~ I might be playing the 20vt game later this year too.....


_Modified by NW4KQ driver at 5:20 AM 6-2-2003_


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

Owww, can I join


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

Are you trying to own all the cars I do, or does it just happen that way?














Chris


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (200HP4dr)*

I love my 20vt


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_Are you trying to own all the cars I do, or does it just happen that way?








Chris

Naw, I am just going to be doing a 20vt swap on the 4kq







I think the V8 will be the only type 44 in my driveway


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (NW4KQ driver)*

10valve with CIS is the dark side!







I've finally seen the light!
I'm actually happy with my 10v daily driver. I have a little red 86 thats in my garage and no one wants to buy, so I think it will become my next rally car. The 10 valve turbo just won't cut it these days against the EVO's and WRX's.

Anyone got any good links for me, or do I have to wing it? I know some of you tech-geeks are sitting in front of your computers all day anyway, so put yourself to good use and hook a brother up.
Someone want to break down the differences between the 3B and the AAN for me? What exactly are the differences? I know the intakes are different, but beyond that, which one is the "preffered swap candidate"? I'm thinking cost should be low 3 grand range for a complete motor. Am I assuming correctly?
Hey Kenny- Do your swap first, so I can learn from your mistakes!


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (4Wdrift)*

AAN = coil-on-plug ignition, RS2 intake cam, dual mass flywheel
3B= distributor ignition, unique intake cam, single-mass flywheel
I think the 3b is the preffered swap because of the intake manifold, AFAIK


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (4RCD3S4)*

That, and the oil pan will fit too!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Sepp)*

I'd hit the Euro ABY - all the advantages of the AAN with the intake manifold and oil pan of the 3B! Found in later build S2s
Or, of course....there is nothing stopping you from using the 3B manifold/pan on the AAN (easier than gettin a motor from Europe) Something about coil-fired ignition just turns me on!








Later


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_
Or, of course....there is nothing stopping you from using the 3B manifold/pan on the AAN (easier than gettin a motor from Europe) 


Yeah- I was thinking the same thing. It's wierd, sometimes in Audi-land people act like you can't mix and match parts like this. Looks like I got a couple of home-town boys that could be of some use during this conversion!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (4Wdrift)*

As long as there is







involved I'm sure I could be coerced into lending a hand :-D


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*

Oh, there's always







involved!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (4Wdrift)*

Too bad you guys aren't DC area. I just bought a Type 81 4KQ... and the gears are turning in my head.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! ([email protected])*

I was at a urq GTG, and an '84 4KQ showed up with a 7A Engine with a S1 IM!!!
The car was scarry!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Sepp)*

I'm curious how the S1 intake manifold would be an upgrade on the 7A...short, wide runners don't exactly help N/A cars until you hit high rpms, I would surmise about 6000 rpms or so...
Now, on a 20v turbo, thats the manifold to have! They are only about $1500 or so! Likewise for the exhaust manifold - a compact factory cast manifold (as opposed to a tubular header) that can support 450hp+








And 4wdrift, sounds like I'm in!!


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*

Bitchin! I'll keep you posted on when the transplant will begin. I've got to finish putting the carbs together on my rabbit so I can do the next rally, but after that, i will start prepping the shell. I'm gonna gut everything I can and seam weld every seam I see.
Are there any engine bay mods necessary for the 20v that aren't for the 10v? I know the stock tie-rod will work, and I heard that the battery can stay, but I'll move it anyway.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*

Which 20vT IM is $1500? The RS2 manifold is only $560? I'm guessing the sport quattro? But the best OEM IM for the 20vT is the RS2 IM.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (yumyjagermiester)*

You really want to go with an aftermarket IM, and not the rs2 for the $$$
MTM makes a great IM which is way less restrictive than the rs2


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Which 20vT IM is $1500? The RS2 manifold is only $560? I'm guessing the sport quattro? But the best OEM IM for the 20vT is the RS2 IM.

The sport quattro (S1) manifold is actually the best OEM manifold. The RS2 manifold is identical to the 3B manifold but has "powered by Porsche" cast into it. It is a $560 cosmetic mod.
The MTM intake mani is great as well! Still very big ticket, but it eliminates probably 80% of the intake tubing which really helps with throttle response and turbo lag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In fact, the MTM intake mani is somewhat similar in design to the SQ mani. Still, well over $1000 last time I checked.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*

I mis-spoke!
The 4KQ had a sport quattro engine with what looked like an IMSA IM.
Did I say crazy?
I'll try to post a piccy


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Sepp)*

Hrm the IMSA cars were 10v turbo I thought. Could be wrong - put up the pics!!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (Haiku Master)*

I think that maybe the 90 IMSA car was a 10v, but the 200 is a 20v.
http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roesner/audindex.htm
This should clarify things.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I think that maybe the 90 IMSA car was a 10v, but the 200 is a 20v.
http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roesner/audindex.htm
This should clarify things.

The Transam 200 is a 10 valve engine while the IMSA 90 is a 20 valve, derived from the Pikes Peak S1 engine. You got that mixed up


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (PerL)*

Now another question: Was the 25 valve engine ever used in racing, other than the Talladega 200?
http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roes...e.htm


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 20valve turbo!!!!! (PerL)*

Thanks for clearing that up! Last time I was at http://www.audistory.com (to get some info on the 100LS) the pics were nonfunctional. Looks good, thanks for clearing that up!


----------

